# Beef ribs



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

When I give my dogs pork ribs, They plow through them. It might take about 10 minutes tops to devour them. But I gave them beef ribs for the first time, and it seems as if they can't eat the bone?!

They are scraping away at the meat and cleaning them off pretty well, but they aren't managing to break down the beef rib bones like they do most any other bone. Is this common? They are all 65-70lb boxers. 

Does this mean I will have a slew of beef rib bones lying around my house? Are they safe to let them chew on or too dense?

Annie gave up, she stole Tuckers chicken quarter and called it a night. She did manage to get them going, but after about 20 minutes, just wanted her food that she could just eat. Nalah is still working, but doesn't look to have gotten to far in the last thirty minutes. Tucker has one rib cleaned off and lying in the floor. He has the other three (I gave them four hooked ribs) nearly separated.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Rebel will eventually eat the bone if I let him. But mostly I use them for cleaning front teeth - he will pick at it with his front teeth which is good because he will avoid doing that if he possibly can.


----------



## Maligatork9 (Feb 8, 2012)

I haven't tried beef ribs yet, but the common theme seems to be they don't eat them bc they are a little too dense. Great for cleaning teeth as xelli stated. I need to try them to get some front teeth work!


----------



## JoeynZoey (Apr 25, 2011)

I was under the impression that, beef ribs were best for teeth cleaning and the bone is not usually devoured anyway? I've been feeding them more often lately and I usually just let her work on it until she eliminates most of the meat, than I'll take it away and discard it. I give enough bone as it is, so whenever I give beef ribs, I simply want her to only take off as much meat as she can. So usually, I'll give one large rib, when I need just a bit more meat for that particular meal. It's nice to see her take a much longer time on something, so I do love feeding them even more!


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Mine could not get through them and I was worried about tooth breakage since my aussie has already had a slab fracture I didn't want to mess up any other teeth but I have labs and an aussie, they are not big crunching bone dogs. I do give them calf neck bones but they go right through them.


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

my boy can go through beef ribs if its thawed, most meals I give frozen so I don't really like doing it but he will eat it that way.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

murphy will take the ends off but I've never left the bones with him long enough to see if he would continue past getting the meat off because if he could eat the bone easily he would have done it quicker and I don't want him breaking any teeth


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

I think it depends on the dog. I know mine couldn't do it, but others may be able to plow through it. I would just take it away if they don't bother with it.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone! 

They are still working on them again today. They have them mostly separated and are working on getting all the meats off. They love chewing on bones, so I think I may let them have a few of the bones to keep. I used to give cow femurs, but no longer do. They get deer legs when the season is right, and I don't see the ribs being anymore dense than the deer legs. So I will just keep an eye on them. 

They LOVE the bones though! 

Here are a few pictures



























I just love how happy my dogs are. I take pride in knowing that they get the lives they deserve. They just seem to have a glow about them  While they slobber all over us and kidney bean through out the house!


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

My 21kg staff makes light weight of beef ribs, Chance eats them after 10-15 mins but they have always managed to eat them


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

They have worked on them for the last 3-4 hours. And a few hours last night. 

It was a good time to give them to them because the weather has been so hot and with me being in a car accident, they have not been out since thursday to run and play. Its keeping them occupied and mentally exhausted


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Makovach said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> They are still working on them again today. They have them mostly separated and are working on getting all the meats off. They love chewing on bones, so I think I may let them have a few of the bones to keep. I used to give cow femurs, but no longer do. They get deer legs when the season is right, and I don't see the ribs being anymore dense than the deer legs. So I will just keep an eye on them.
> 
> ...


Glad I have hardwood floors for when mine get bones, I can't imagine having to clean the carpets! They sure look like they're enjoying them.


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

InkedMarie said:


> Glad I have hardwood floors for when mine get bones, I can't imagine having to clean the carpets! They sure look like they're enjoying them.


Haha i don't bother cleaning the carpets  makes life easier as the boys do it!


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

i feed in a crate or outside. raw meat on carpets sounds like a bacteria breeding ground!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

for us, that is why we feed beef ribs, so they don't eat the bone. but man, do they ever clean it.

and then we take them away because once they get too dry, they get brittle.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Some dogs can plow through them, some can't. I have a couple in the freezer I need to get out and see what mine do with them. They plow through deer ribs with no problems, but beef ribs are much denser. Great for cleaning teeth though, like others have mentioned.


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

BearMurphy said:


> i feed in a crate or outside. raw meat on carpets sounds like a bacteria breeding ground!


Can't say we've ever had a problem and quite frankly i don't care


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

pogo said:


> Can't say we've ever had or problem and quite frankly i don't care


we used to let our dogs take their bony stuff anywhere they wanted and then i got tired of cleaning the carpet.

mine would leave them and not clean up after themselves. 

germs are not an issue.

sheer laziness is, tho.


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

My beagle devours them in seconds! Then he knaws on the smallest left piece which drives me batty and I take it away because it's too small.


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

magicre said:


> we used to let our dogs take their bony stuff anywhere they wanted and then i got tired of cleaning the carpet.
> 
> mine would leave them and not clean up after themselves.
> 
> ...


My two are epic hoovers!


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

Bentley just doesn't seem to grasp the concept of eating just the meat off something. It takes a bit but he gets through beef ribs just fine. A single rib will take him about 10 min. I've heard conflicting opinions on whether to feed them or if they're too dense but my dog does just fine so I feed them every couple of weeks.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I also have no issue with them eating on the carpet. We don't spray it, we don't clean it and we do nothing special. They eat their meals on the carpet as well. They clean up after themselves. Some times we will run the sweeper to pic up tiny pieces of bone we don't see but we step on after they eat. But thats about it. The germs aren't an issue. We lie in our floor. Kids play in our floor.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I choose to feed my guys outside (lazy owner hates to clean lol). My yard looks like an animal graveyard. I periodically clean up the bones because my landlord comes over to mow the lawn. One time Gary did it and a rib bone got sucked up into the lawn mower and spit out at the house, putting a nice hole in the siding. 


Whoops. 


The last whole deer they managed to eat through, I could literally rebuild the deer CSI style. LOL


Anyways, I don't think dogs SHOULD eat the bone since it is so hard. If your dog does and you have no dental or digestive issues, that is great. I am glad my dogs don't eat them. I have a mastiff with a huge mouth who could power through bones that most other breeds would not even consider and yet, he doesn't. He is kind of dainty. LOL

Deer bones, on the other hand, are completely eaten and with great enthusiasm. I wish we could buy those at the store.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> I choose to feed my guys outside (lazy owner hates to clean lol). My yard looks like an animal graveyard. I periodically clean up the bones because my landlord comes over to mow the lawn. One time Gary did it and a rib bone got sucked up into the lawn mower and spit out at the house, putting a nice hole in the siding.
> 
> 
> Whoops.
> ...


My guys have not eaten the bone. They have them all cleaned off and a pile of bones in the living room. In a few days we will pitch them when they loose interest, but they are not breaking them, just gnawing on them. It helps keep them entertained while they can't be out to run due to my injury and the heat. 

I know I get bunches of deer legs every year. My pups love them. They are used for a recreational chew. I can't wait to get to venison this year! Even if I don't start feeding it, I can't wait to get some. I've already reserved 1/3 of my sisters freezer to put chopped up deer in! I need back up freezer space. 

We are also looking at a nice country house with my dad. If we get it, there is plenty of room for a bigger freezer. So most likely we would get a 30cuft upright for the pups, and the smaller 12 cuft upright would be used for people/dog. And we would be able to raise our own food, Which is a whole nother ball of wax!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> I choose to feed my guys outside (lazy owner hates to clean lol). My yard looks like an animal graveyard. I periodically clean up the bones because my landlord comes over to mow the lawn. One time Gary did it and a rib bone got sucked up into the lawn mower and spit out at the house, putting a nice hole in the siding.
> 
> 
> Whoops.
> ...


i think this post calls for pics.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I feed ribs to my 2 who eat them whereever they want. As I've said before not the best (or even good, maybe adequate) housekeeper. Scotty likes to "dry age" his ribs and we have "lost" a couple for a few days. Luckily we live in a dry environment, so the meat dries out with out really rotting (no stink). The only time I clean the carpet is if there's noticeable blood stains 'cause neither one of them will clean up after themselves (spoiled brats).


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

RE...next time I WILL post some pics! LOL I already cleaned everything up. However, I have a whole deer in the freezer which I will be feeding within a month or so probably. After my dogs get through it, I am sure I am will have another graveyard.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> RE...next time I WILL post some pics! LOL I already cleaned everything up. However, I have a whole deer in the freezer which I will be feeding within a month or so probably. After my dogs get through it, I am sure I am will have another graveyard.


and then we can watch you play CSI LOL


----------

